# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  SOS-video conference

## msanny

χρειαζομαι τη βοήθεια σας..
μου ζητούν videoconference για να γινει μια συνέντευξη σε καποιο πανεπιστημιο στο εξωτερικο.Το λογισμικο τους ειναι το PicturetelL 3280 H320.
μου στελνουν τα συμβατα πρωτοκολα και 3 αριθμους τηλεφωνου.. Τι κανω?
το netmeeting της microsoft αρκεί??αλλιώς?
thanx

----------


## secjournalist

αρχικά γράψε το μήνυμα σου στα ελληνικά.Τα greeklish απαγορεύονται

----------

